# 5 cent fence finials



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Those look really fantastic! How do they hold up in the weather? Most of us get a big wet storm right before Halloween.


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure they are still living in my basement, I too have to deal with wet October weather. You got me thinking... Ill make a mock one or two and put them out for the spring and see how they hold up.



killerhaunts said:


> Those look really fantastic! How do they hold up in the weather? Most of us get a big wet storm right before Halloween.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

very kool... stolloween did pretty much the same thing and I think just weatherized his... (spar urethane maybe) 
either way... at 2 bucks for 40 if they get ruined you'll have a craft for the kids during the off season! 

thanks for sharing a different version of these.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Excellent Idea!! Time to start making finials!


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I just painted a few mock ones last night. I plan to place these outside and see how they hold up. I used a base coat of black latex paint applied via brush. Drylock in areas to add a gritty texture and then a little spay of popcorn ceiling patch (just testing to see what kind of texture I could get out of it.) A second layer of black then dry brush rust and dabs of spar to add shine. Yes this is quite excessive, but I was testing different techniques... Im not totally happy with the results, the rusting dry brush got a little out of hand....


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

yeaah... the rusting may be a little bit much... a little too bright I think... a simple gray wash may knock it down enough....

and at night it may be better to have it pronounced so you pick it out from just plain black! 

either way I think they look great. Thanks for posting. I have a cauldron and a grey fence that I've been thinking about changing up so I'm always checking into these fence and rust threads.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Those look awesome! I may have to consider trying that... great idea, thank you. 

Although, it might still be fun to have someone put out an eye... LOL
(It's fun until someone loses an eye... then it's HILARIOUS!)


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I think it looks terrific! You really put alot of work into them!


----------



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

looks great. i made about 24 ft. of fencing to go around my graveyard but i bought pvc finials for about 25 cents a piece from king architectural metals. they have some cool ones also, they need a bit of alteration to fit pvc pipe.


----------



## avonlady94 (Feb 25, 2013)

We've been talking about making up a fence for years. After seeing this, this might be year! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## JoelHaunt (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks Awesome great idea


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I may just make some of these for our fence. Seems to produce an excellent look and the price can't be beat!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*gee - it may be time to retire the store-bought fence panels to the backyard trail and make a new fence from scratch for the front yard.... VERY cool finial technique! Thanks for the inspiration! *


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Im testing the durability / longevity of the foam finials by placing them out in my yard for the spring. I figure the extreme weather swings we get here in the midwest should cover all the ranges of temperate and moisture. I placed this one about 3 weeks ago on the side of my house, exposed to sun, rain & frost. So far its holding up well, I see no obvious wares to the foam.


----------



## Flying Conch (Sep 30, 2013)

Discosombie,
Thanks for the idea of using foam to create the finials. My son and I finished are fence over the weekend and they look great.
Thanks again,
Flying Conch


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

looks great if you get a chance post a close up of one Id like to see your rusting job!


----------

